# Tybee Island Fishing



## GSUwhiskers (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey guys, my roommate has a place on Tybee near where the Savannah River runs into the ocean.  Does anybody know of any good bait to use there? Or what we could expect to catch? We're new in the coastal fishing game, and want to get some tips before we charge into it. Any and all info is appreciated!!


----------



## declemen (Feb 14, 2013)

I have not fished the area, but If you have access to an area where a river dumps into the ocean, it should be a good area to fish. This time of year i would probably look for some smaller water creeks to fish, it does not matter if they are close to the larger water.I would suggest to look around on google earth, and go explore,look for shell beds and oyster mounds, you will just have to do some ground work, take some grubs and DOA's and some shrimp and go hunting,look for clean water, will not do any good fishing fast running dirty water, just pitch the curly tails or paddle tails ahead of the boat, if you dont have a trolling motor, just ease up to a place and paddle in and snchor out, the deeper water in a creek is almost always on a curve or bend, i would try those for the trout, hope this helps a little


----------



## HamiltonWise (Feb 16, 2013)

What we normally do is rent kayaks from the RAC and kayak around the south end of Tybee trying for sheephead and Trout but we normally catch a ton of whiting. I haven't been down there this semester so I'm not positive about what to do now, but if you stop by  Tybee Bait and Tackle. You can get whatever you need there, and one of the guys is always eager to help us and tell us when, and where to go and what to use.


----------



## cledus84 (Feb 16, 2013)

I fish there alot. Alot of whiting which taste great. Red Snappers (may be called something else) are everywhere. I fished off the big pier and seen some wild things pulled in such as a pig fish. Guy told me you can hear it snore and i thought he was trying to make me look goofy but he was right. There i was holding this yellow fish upto my ear. Same day a guy pulled in a fish that had skin of shark but mouth like a plecko. He said that this fish sticks to the bottom of sharks for self defense from predators. And you see sharks and rays all day. Alot of fun fishing down there ut i have seen more variety of fish on the pier then on a charter. You'll have a blast either way.


----------



## odielite (Feb 16, 2013)

Fish the jetties with fiddlers on a Barr hook and split shot.  They are out there pretty good.  Everyone is going offshore and personally I think it's a waste of gas u can catch some monsters from a kayak.  The bite is frustrating though they don't call them convicts for no reason


----------



## Surfmonster (Feb 17, 2013)

odielite said:


> Fish the jetties with fiddlers on a Barr hook and split shot.  They are out there pretty good.  Everyone is going offshore and personally I think it's a waste of gas u can catch some monsters from a kayak.  The bite is frustrating though they don't call them convicts for no reason



Where are you putting in the Yaks and where are the Jettys located. The only jetty i know of is on north beach.


----------

